# What the heck do people do with emu??



## secuono

So I keep finding Emu chicks for sale, one ad was for just $75, but now it's gone and the ads are all $100.
I'm wondering wtf do people do with these giant birds and why?
Google seems to say they are used to guard. 
Anyone have them?


----------



## Trigoat&pbrlover

I have wanted one just cause they are so cool. But I would never own one.....



Because I do know they can be very dangerous. My vet had to catch one before and it kicked at him and just missed but split his pants along his leg. He has been here for forever and trained all the Animal Control people and they were called to catch the emu but he wouldn't let them try and catch it. They can be very dangerous!!


----------



## secuono

Any and every animal is dangerous. You have to stay behind them, grab the head, cover and lower it to the ground so it cannot kick forward. 
I've read a few websites that say they are safe unless you scare them or chase them. Have to socialize them just like other animals so they know what's going on. 
I have no real use for one, nor the space/fencing to keep it in. They just seem popular this year in VA and we can have some nasty winters, so it's really weird for me to understand a heat loving bird in 2ft of snow...


----------



## Roll farms

I just had them for curiousity's sake....they sure do get attention.  Ours were fun to watch and were very protective of their territory, but wouldn't stand up to "big" predators.

Anyone who handles emu should study up on how to control / catch them for healthcare / maintenance, etc.

We used chain link gates (2 people, each using one) to 'corral' ours into corners, once they're in a tight area you can handle them a lot easier.

Their original purpose was emu oil and meat.  Supposed to be very good for you.  But then, like w/ llamas, alpacas, etc...the market flooded.  A neighbor of ours originally had his insured for $5000.00 ea., but that was 20 yrs ago.....I've bought them for $25.00 ea before.

eta, they will protect 'their' flock of birds they're raised with, but will usually kill anything 'new' added later.


----------



## Symphony

I've only ever known two people to keep Emu's.  They sold them for their Eggs and Feathers if you can believe that.  

Neither made much off them and are no longer in Emu biz.  They can be very dangerous to deal with if your inexperienced with their claws that can slice you open real fast.  Plus they can run FAST and scale fences you would think possible.  I think the market is over populated and its hard to make a go of it with them.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I agree with the above. ^^^


----------



## greybeard

They used to be quite the rage around here, till all the hype went away, and then, when feed started going up, people just turned them loose because they couldn't afford to feed them--tho I'm sure some simly escaped from their pens. I have seen them in the Nat'l Forest that borders my property several times just wandering around, and on the Farm to market road as well. I'd sure as heck hate to hit one with a vehicle. I suspect the coyotes and cougars keep them thinned out tho.


----------



## manybirds

secuono said:
			
		

> So I keep finding Emu chicks for sale, one ad was for just $75, but now it's gone and the ads are all $100.
> I'm wondering wtf do people do with these giant birds and why?
> Google seems to say they are used to guard.
> Anyone have them?


fat is the biggest one. eggs, eggs shells (for decoration), i think the feathers can be used. meat. and i htink theres one more use. theres a emu farm by us


----------



## lilhill

Emu oil is another use for them.  They were all the rage around here, too, until the announced emu processing plant didn't materialize.


----------

